# Grounded Truro



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

5 New Bridge St, Truro










(stole this pic from Trip Advisor, person in photo no longer works there I dont think)

Doing some Xmas shopping today in Truro, was going to just to to 108 in Lemon Quay but it was close so went on a wander instead. Happened upon this place, I think it has just been sold to some new owners who used to own the burger bar next to 108 on the Quay.

They are using a 2 group La Pavoni spring lever and producing very nice coffee. There were also some fresh out of the oven spinach, goats cheese and squash tarts which I couldn't say no to and which was delicious.

I think the two people there were the owners and they were super friendly, talked to me about how many things had come and gone where 108 was on the Quay and that they were just starting out. Previous owners were using Monmouth coffee but they are using the more local Olfactory Coffee Roasters in Penryn.

In short, lovely coffee and lovely food with lovely owners, thoroughly recommended if you are in town.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

108's small pop up shop on the Malpas Rd closed some time ago. Their bigger place on Kenwyn St is still going, I hope. Nice to hear another place has opened.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> 108's small pop up shop on the Malpas Rd closed some time ago. Their bigger place on Kenwyn St is still going, I hope. Nice to hear another place has opened.


Yup, the original place is still open, I went in there about an hour after going to Grounded. The coffee from 108 was actually a bit nicer, but this place was so friendly I had a much nicer time!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Last time I was in 108, felt the atmosphere was a bit off - shame.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Last time I was in 108, felt the atmosphere was a bit off - shame.


This was the impression I got too, but I was only in there for a takeaway flat white so maybe a bit unfair to judge.


----------

